# New Puppy!! Finally!!



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

This is our new 11 week old rescue pup - Tanner










Slobbery moss eww lol


----------



## frufru-dog (Feb 28, 2009)

:hug:hes so sute and so big for 11 weeks!:hug: and his puppy eyes are SOOOO CUTE puppys are so hard to resist for sure!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

he's gorgeousssss!!! and very very big how much does he weigh?


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

He's a handsome fella! He is certainly going to be big when he's grown form the size of him now. Love his name too. Seems to match his coloring.


----------



## rawlins98 (Dec 30, 2008)

He's so cute.I love his eyes.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

Absolutely big!!! How much does he weigh? He looks like a snuggler!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh the cuteness! Look at all those wrinkles and those pretty eyes! Great Job on the rescue!!!


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

that is a cutie. Ya'll all are killing me with the puppies. I love puppies. Makes me want another one but I am dog and puppied out right now lol


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Not sure how much he weighs at the moment, I will have to take him in and meet the local vet this week or next. I would guess about 15-17lbs. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## nopi (Mar 9, 2009)

Pretty eyes! Congrats on your rescue!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Love the wrinkles,Tanner is adorable..


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

He looks like a nice cuddly fella.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se (Sep 15, 2008)

awwww look @ all those wrinkles!!!!!  he is gonna be a BIIIGGG BOY. good job on the rescue +1 coming at ya


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> Love the wrinkles,Tanner is adorable..


yeah thats my favorite part about him too. i bet his innocent little look will stay with him his whole life!:goodpost:


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

wow I love his eyes.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

He's not the best snuggler yet lol....he still is full of energy, chewing on hair, bumping with nose, play gnawing, rolling around, squirming, but we are working on it . Taught him sit yesterday, and we did well with fetch and drop it today.


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

OMG I love those eyes...and the wrinkly little puppy face!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Such cute wrinkles!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh what a cutie! I love those eyes!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Great lookin pup, and yes the eyes are very cool looking. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

nice little fella you got there.
What exactly did the rescue say he was.
hes gonna be huge!


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

The posting "said" he was a pb pitbull terrier. I have a pic of the mom but not the dad. Dunno...what do you think of the mom? I added one of his siblings too.


----------



## princesstrish617 (Mar 1, 2009)

aww he is so cute! he is one big boy!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

O they are so cute, like day and night!


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Awwwwwe, he is precious!


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

cuttie lil wrinkled face cuteness overload 
there is definitely pit in there, but may also be mixed, you just never know.
Suppa cutie though, congrats!!


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

Yeah like the wrinkles and he's gonna be a big boy congrats


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

So he went for his shots today, Tanner weighs 21lbs @ 13 weeks. The vet said he didn't really look like a pb what do the rest of you think he looks like?

Daughter Abby and Tanner playing in the "to do" laundry pile


----------

